# Hi Everyone, New Admin!



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone my name is Austin and I just joined PackGoatForum as a new administrator.

Iâ€™m sure you've noticed some changes, and there are still some more to come, so if youâ€™ll please bear with me I will have everything finished up soon. Most of the style things are finished up, but I will be adding some new software to the site I think everyone will enjoy.

To let everyone know more about me, Iâ€™m a father of two who lives in Texas and is an avid prepper and homesteader. I grew up with animals all around, mainly chickens, but also an African pygmy goat named Buffy.

You may know me from a couple of other goat sites Iâ€™m on.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/

Iâ€™m looking forward to getting to know you all. If you have any questions about the new software, or see anything out of place please let me know.

Thanks for having me!

Austin


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As long as there is till a link to see new active posts, then Ill be good with it... which I am not seeing yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

The new post button is located at the very top of the page in the black navigation bar. 

Please let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Seems a little "ad intensive." I skim over something with the mouse and I'm on a new web page all the sudden.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the forum. I'll get used to the changes.

I'm curious about the pictures/videos section. Is it just a drop-box that we can add stuff to without starting a thread about it in particular? Something that visitors might see and just randomly browse or hit 'next next next next'? I like the idea. Its a great feature if thats how it'd work. Or is it some kind of topic flagging system....

Austin, I started a 'is anyone preparedness minded' thread expecting a lot of people would be. I think you and I are the only ones judging from the low response volume. hahah. We will be the only ones not eating our goats!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

SMaxwell said:


> Seems a little "ad intensive." I skim over something with the mouse and I'm on a new web page all the sudden.


Here's instructions about how to turn them off.

http://www.packgoatforum.com/f41/turning-off-ads-sidebar-1547/



Charlie Horse said:


> I like the forum. I'll get used to the changes.
> 
> I'm curious about the pictures/videos section. Is it just a drop-box that we can add stuff to without starting a thread about it in particular? Something that visitors might see and just randomly browse or hit 'next next next next'? I like the idea. Its a great feature if thats how it'd work. Or is it some kind of topic flagging system....
> 
> Austin, I started a 'is anyone preparedness minded' thread expecting a lot of people would be. I think you and I are the only ones judging from the low response volume. hahah. We will be the only ones not eating our goats!


I'm glad you're liking it!

The pictures and video section basically work as drops. You add to that section and there is no need to start a new thread.

I'm glad to have another pepper in the community! It's something I've done for along time now and thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

GAAHHH! My latest post to "Cuzco's Glamour Shot o' the Day" is missing! I post after all this time and it gets sucked into an internet vortex... figures. Also, the rest of the photos there do not appear to be working. (Nanno does her best imitation of Mr. T) "You mess up my thread, man, I mess up yo' face!" 

Anyway, welcome to the pack goat forums! Hopefully you'll do a better job than Rex--it shouldn't be hard. (Just kidding, Rex--you're totally awesome!) I'm sure we'll all have a bit of adjusting to the new format, but I know we'll figure it out soon enough, and I'm sure you'll have all the little quirks worked out before long. Have fun!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

By the way, my time is messed up by like six hours. It says I posted at 11:19 pm, but it's only 5:19. Thought you might want to know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Nanno said:


> GAAHHH! My latest post to "Cuzco's Glamour Shot o' the Day" is missing! I post after all this time and it gets sucked into an internet vortex... figures. Also, the rest of the photos there do not appear to be working. (Nanno does her best imitation of Mr. T) "You mess up my thread, man, I mess up yo' face!"
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the pack goat forums! Hopefully you'll do a better job than Rex--it shouldn't be hard. (Just kidding, Rex--you're totally awesome!) I'm sure we'll all have a bit of adjusting to the new format, but I know we'll figure it out soon enough, and I'm sure you'll have all the little quirks worked out before long. Have fun!


Where are the photos not working? Is it in a thread?

Thank you for the welcome!



Nanno said:


> By the way, my time is messed up by like six hours. It says I posted at 11:19 pm, but it's only 5:19. Thought you might want to know.


You're going to need to go here to change the time zone to reflect your area.

http://www.packgoatforum.com/members/member_options.php


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on turning off the ads!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Austin said:


> Where are the photos not working? Is it in a thread?


Yes, this one: http://www.packgoatforum.com/f14/cuzcos-glamour-shot-o-day-725/index20.html

At first the attachments were just showing up as links and they should show up as thumbnails. When I clicked on the links I got a blank page. Now the attachments aren't even highlighted as links... they're just messy html text on the posts and there's an "attachments" box below them with nothing inside.

Also, the sizing is messed up. The word "teensy" is huge and it's supposed to be teensy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm looking into it. Thanks for the link!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

very bottom option is to turn off the ads. Still dont see an option to turn off t he side bar. thanks


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Does this mean Rex has left the forum? I found the new post link.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

ya, my photos are gone as well. Thats why I just decided to stop updating that thread.

http://www.packgoatforum.com/f14/2013-kid-count-will-update-more-come-1521/


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The pictures regardless of size, fail when trying to be loaded to this forums. Right above the reply box that I am typing in is a insert image that works if your picture is already uploaded somewhere else. Which I guess works. At least this way you dont have to worry about size...


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Test, test. Just checking out the picture deal. 
I hope Cuzo's glamor shots return. Sometimes I use that thread to relax before sleeping.
Attached should be a picture of oberpackers


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

*Test one failed.*

Dave where is the "reply box" with the picture attachment tool. I used the "quick response" with the "manage attachments" tool which uploaded the picture but did not display it with my message. I am now using the "reply" button located bottom left of messages. All I see is the same "attach files" & "manage attachments".
I'll try again here. Attached should be picture of oberpackers. The picture seemed to upload but I do not see any thing in this note to indicate it is attached.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not seeing any of the test photos either. And I hope Austin can get my thread back--it was a labor of love. =(


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya, the manage images doesnt work at all. But if you click the blue Post Reply button at the bottom of the thread it will bring you to a white text box. It will say title: and under that message. Here you will see all the font tweeks. B for Bold, U with a under it for Underline and so on. To the right you will see some icons. Between the envelope icon and the pop up message icon (kinda like what you would see in a comic book) there is a yellow icon that looks like a mountain. This is the insert image button. You can click that and add the url (the address of a picture that is already loaded somewhere on the internet. The url will start with http://www. You can get a pictures url address by right clicking it. Selecting copy image location. Then when you click the insert image you past that url into the box. This is the url address for the main picture on my website. http://trinitypackgoats.webs.com/photos/Trail-Walks/Pack Trip phone 106.jpg


----------



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

*pictures dont work*

Can't view the pictures other people post. Using a netbook new forum does not seem to be friendly with netbooks????


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for trying Dave but there are no icons on my "post reply" page except facebook and twitter. My pictures do have a URL but are on my computer. Hopefully Austin is working on the "manage attachments" and in time it will all get worked out. IdahoNancy


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Am starting to fear that if this is how this new format works, lots of people are just going to stop coming here. Not to mention anyone knew who stops by is going to try, fail and just move on... if this is indeed the the final product, then this forum will be destined to dry up and die. Maybe a vote by its members to turn back the page to the old design?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

ryorkies said:


> Does this mean Rex has left the forum? I found the new post link.


He has not. I have just become and admin to see to day to day issues.



Dave said:


> ya, my photos are gone as well. Thats why I just decided to stop updating that thread.
> 
> http://www.packgoatforum.com/f14/2013-kid-count-will-update-more-come-1521/


I am looking into where the photos went.



idahonancy said:


> Dave where is the "reply box" with the picture attachment tool. I used the "quick response" with the "manage attachments" tool which uploaded the picture but did not display it with my message. I am now using the "reply" button located bottom left of messages. All I see is the same "attach files" & "manage attachments".
> I'll try again here. Attached should be picture of oberpackers. The picture seemed to upload but I do not see any thing in this note to indicate it is attached.


Do you get an error message when it fails?



Dave said:


> Am starting to fear that if this is how this new format works, lots of people are just going to stop coming here. Not to mention anyone knew who stops by is going to try, fail and just move on... if this is indeed the the final product, then this forum will be destined to dry up and die. Maybe a vote by its members to turn back the page to the old design?


I'm sorry to be late with my response. I caught the stomach flu on Sunday and am just now getting back to things.

I'm looking into the image issues and hope to know something soon.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Dave said:


> Am starting to fear that if this is how this new format works, lots of people are just going to stop coming here. Not to mention anyone knew who stops by is going to try, fail and just move on... if this is indeed the the final product, then this forum will be destined to dry up and die. Maybe a vote by its members to turn back the page to the old design?


Dave, you're such a whiner. Quit being a drama queen and be patient a little bit! Clearly your goats are rubbing off on you too much. Sheesh!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Why did we need a new format? What was wrong with the old one?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Dont you hush me Mrs. Nanno! I can be as much of a queen as I wanna be  And after working 10 hour days and spending another 6 hours doing chores I am more then ready each day to bust out some drama! hehe


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Nibbles says, "Life's tough! Put on your big girl panties and deal with it!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

ryorkies said:


> Why did we need a new format? What was wrong with the old one?


vBulletin is the most widely used and secure forum software package. I plan to run PGF for many years into the future so I converted us to this software package because I feel it has the best longevity and once you get used to the software features, is the best option in terms of forum software.

It opens a lot of doors for features like a branded and dedicated PGF mobile application, video uploading, etc.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We were pretty much at a stand still with the old software running the forum so some change was necessary. Streaming video and mobile applications change almost daily, so in order for the forum to survive into the future change is necessary. I'm sure we'll all get familiar with the new format soon.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id really like to come back with something witty but after working 12+ hours, I got nothing... Ill be lucky if I dont fall asleep in one of the feeders


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Test. Test. Oberpackers picture. I think its working. It looks like it uploaded. Yeah


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I finally got a moment to set down and think about how to change my password and low and behold I did it. 
Looking foreward to catching up on reading and pictures here.
Rocky


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am still looking for the NEW thread button. Can you tell me where to find it?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

ryorkies said:


> I am still looking for the NEW thread button. Can you tell me where to find it?


Go to the "Home" or "Forum" page, click on whatever topic you want to start a thread in (for example, "The Campfire"), and there is a blue "New Thread" button at the top and bottom of the page on the left-hand side. It's above and below the list of threads under that topic. Austin even posted a photo of the "New Thread" button in this thread: 
http://www.packgoatforum.com/f31/bugs-forum-complaints-1549/index2.html
Post #18.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

ryorkies said:


> I am still looking for the NEW thread button. Can you tell me where to find it?


The new thread button is only there when you are not in an actual thread. Inside a thread you only have the reply option.


----------

